# Logikoperatoren, Wahrheitstabelle



## grenzreiter (7. Dez 2010)

Guten Morgen,

folgende Aufgabe:

" Erstellen sie ein Programm das für die folgenden Operatoren die Wahrheitstabelle ausgibt: UND, ODER, XOR. Operanden A und B sind boolean. Verwendung von logischen Operatoren: &=AND, |=OR, ^=XOR"

Aussehen solls so:

```
A          B          UND         ODER         XOR
**************************************
true      true       true         true           false
```
Kann mir das jemand erklären, wie ich das machen muss und vielleicht das obige Beispil als Code hinschreiben, den Rest schaff ich dann sicherlich.

Gruß

grenzreiter


----------



## bone2 (7. Dez 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufgaben/15674-ersten-posten-bitte-lesen.html


----------



## SlaterB (7. Dez 2010)

A und B können nicht nur true sein, sondern auch false oder in Kombination,
die Tabelle braucht mehrere Einträge, überlege wieviele und fülle alle auf,

was bei UND, ODER usw. rauskommt sollst du ausrechnen, 
wenn du grundsätzlich 'Logikoperatoren' nicht verstehst, dann frage nochmal bei dem, der dir diese Aufgabe gestellt hat oder suche im Internet,
das Forum ist kein kompletter Lehrbetrieb,
Tipp: 'Wahrheitstabelle' ist auch ein guter Suchbegriff für vollständigere Beispiele 

das Programm ist dann einfach, paar Textausgaben, die ganzen boolean zum Teil berechnen,
aber erstmal mit einer Zeile und der Überschrift davor anfangen,
System.out.println() usw. kann man auch nicht weiter erklären, das musst du schon machen


----------

